# Midwest Ski Forums?



## Jereyk (Feb 27, 2011)

Are there any midwest ski forums?


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Is there any midwest skiing?


----------



## feats of strength (Oct 23, 2009)

*Thinkin' Colorado? Thinkin' Utah?...It's neither...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf9VXkCpRjk&feature=player_embedded#!




Word


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

leave to yoopers, i think my cousin's bf was the beef stew guy


----------



## ryguy79 (Mar 15, 2011)

I used to ski Bohemia before there were any lifts.


----------



## BrianP (Nov 13, 2011)

Where in the MW? In MN there is mnadventure.com. I'm not too sure how active they are though.


----------



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

I remember some guys from Florida had a whitwater forum.... Their website had a link to a skier forum for the Midwest. Also it was linked to a deep sea fishing forum that some guys in North Dakota had set up. Can't remember the address. Someone should write a program to help find things on the Internet. Call in Noodle maybe.


----------



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

feats of strength said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf9VXkCpRjk&feature=player_embedded#!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 900 verticle,85 runs & 2 lifts. I find it hard to mention that with any ski area west of the Rocky Mountians!


----------

